# TCB ⚡ Bicycles 2nd Annual Swap



## Schwinn1776 (Aug 23, 2020)

TCB ⚡ Bicycles Presents 
2nd Annual Classic Bicycle Swap
Colorado Springs
Saturday September 12 th 2020
Let's do some Wheelin' N Dealin'


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice! The concert I was going on that day has been rescheduled for next year! Now I can go to a bike swap!!


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 11, 2020)

Manana Amigos!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 12, 2020)

I heard a rumor of a ride after the swap. Is this true?


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 12, 2020)

Please share some pics when you guys get a chance.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 13, 2020)

Here's a few...








































Had a blast! Great swap and the ride afterward was excellent!    Another epic day in Colorado with great people and their in incredible machines!  Thank you Seth!! Looking forward to doing it again soon.


----------



## Ricker (Sep 13, 2020)

It was great meeting new people and seeing old friends! Wish my rear hub hadn't seized 
Thank you Seth!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Sep 13, 2020)

Ricker said:


> It was great meeting new people and seeing old friends! Wish my rear hub hadn't seized
> Thank you Seth!



It was great meeting you as well  hope to do some  Wheelin' N Dealin' with you soon.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Sep 15, 2020)

TCB ⚡ Bicycles 2nd Annual Swap 2020, Had a great turn out this year for some Wheelin' N Dealin' Let's double it for next years swap! Perfect weather & excellent bike folks!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Sep 15, 2020)

Some Prewar Schwinn treasure, scored from the swap!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks for the Pictures looks like a great time


----------

